# LEM 25 # Tilting Meat Mixer



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 21, 2011)

Well it finally arrived at my house today!  I ordered it on Feb.19 and had a horrible time getting it from Meat Processing Products. anyone else have a problem with them?  Anywho... I ordered this for my work and cant wait to try it out. heres some pics...

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0321111721.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0321111721a.jpg

It Locks in 4 positions
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0321111722a.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0321111723.jpg
It looks easy to clean...the paddles come out.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0321111722.jpg
Here is a close up of the shaft that the handle fits into ...I might have a friend machine a shaft so we can hook it up to our table top hobart grinder.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0321111724.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0321111724a.jpg
 

I'll let ya'll know how it works!

WOOOO  HOOOOO!!!!

SOB ​


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sweet SOB. I have been looking at that one.  Cant wait to see how you like it


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 21, 2011)

Brian ,

So far I took it apart to see how easily it will disasemble....It was quite easy.  Just loosen the knob to release the paddles.  line up the handle .....loosen the wing nuts to remove the hold down straps ....then lift out the tub to wash.  sweet!

SOB


----------



## chefrob (Mar 22, 2011)

i was looking at those.....very nice! i've got a bid out for a 20# regular style on fleabay. just got a LEM 5# stuffer and i'm waiting on a #8 LEM grinder from BP to come in.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 22, 2011)

I love sausage paraphernalia. Congrats on the unit. I would like to hear your thoughts on using a mixer vs mixing with hands.

Enjoy


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2011)

Adding one more toy to the arsenal is always good!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice!

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 25, 2011)

That is nice SOB,  all I got is the Weston 20# model... none of the fancy tilt or ability to hook to a motor...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 25, 2011)

Soon my friends Soon!.....


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok   first off I have to appoligize for not getting to this sooner!  SORRY   To many irons in the fire! Myself and the 2 other meatcutters at work have had a chance to use this mixer and we all give it a big thumbs up! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Several 25 pound batches have gone through it and it gets faster and easier every time. Heres some pics of the first batch.

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110945.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110945a.jpg
Heres our seasoning packet we use for our basic country style bulk sausage
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110945b.jpg

25 pounds of fresh ground pork
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110945c.jpg

The lid just sets on the top...easily removed.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110945d.jpg

We add the seasoning to 28 ounces of water to help it distribute evenly
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110946.jpg

Here is the 25 pounds loaded in the mixer...even a little room to spare.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110948.jpg
 

We add the mix  and start cranking...
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110948a.jpg
 

After 30 cranks one direction and 30 cranks the other direction.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110952.jpg
 

Here is a pic of the tilting lock mechanisim...just pull the knob and tilt it to the next locking position.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110952a.jpg
 

sorry the shot is blurry... tilted and ready to remove.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110953.jpg
 

With a container beneath just a few cranks of the handle and the sausage tumbles out.

there is still some in the mixer tank but only a small amount to scrape out by hand.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110953a.jpg
 

after pulling the mixer paddles out it requires alittle cleaning but not much.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0323110957.jpg
 

In summary...

I would have to say if you make alot of sausage and would like to keep from freezing your hands this unit does a fine job.

The tilting feature is really nice especially if you are not a big person and able to lift the mixer to move it to the sink for cleaning.

Holly is one of our meat cutters,  and she has no problem using,  disasembling, and cleaning it. When loading the mixer if you layer the ingrediants it helps to shorten the amount of cranking it takes to mix it thoroughly. We pushed it to the max one day and made a Beer and Kraut sausage with 25 pounds of sausage, seasoning,  6 pounds of sauerkraut, and 2 beers!  It was full full but it still did a good job. The unit cranks super easy...the 60 times I cranked it for this batch took less than 2 mins to do. I dont really see any reason to hook it to a grinder. One thing I should point out is the handle is long and you have to have it hanging over the edge of a table to use it.  The tank removes easily by loosening 2 wing nuts,  removing 2 hold down straps, lining up the handle, and lifting it straight up.

This was a good piece of equipment and would have to say if you are thinking about buying one to go ahead and spend the extra money to get the one with the  tilting and removable tank.

SOB​


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for the review SOB, it looks pretty sweet.

You mentioned the supplier was a pain, any reason you didn't buy it directly from LEM?

*EDIT*: I just looked up the two sites and see why ya went with MPP ......$140 cheaper


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 29, 2011)

Great Job SOB!!

Is the tub removable too?

Only complaint I found when I researched mine was brass shavings in the meat.  I never had this issue, and think it's a bunch of B.S.!!

I've got the smaller version, and it works best when full.

Todd


----------



## boykjo (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the review SOB. I am seriously thinking about the 44lb capacity from cabelas.......................

Good luck with the new unit and I still wish I could quit my stinkin job and do what you do..........


----------



## bassman (Mar 29, 2011)

Great mixer.  I have the same one only without the tilt feature.  I actually do butt it up to my grinder just to make it a little easier.  Nice purchase.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks SOB - I think I better start looking for one before I pull the plug in June and have to cut back on buying toys.


----------



## wildflower (Mar 29, 2011)

sweet


----------

